# Grubhub giving 'time outs'?



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Noticed in the past few days that after I decline alot of their far/unprofitable orders that I stop receiving any more offers- seems like they have started penalizing drivers for rejecting too much by giving them a 'time out'/no more offers for the rest of the day- anyone else experienced this?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I experienced it last week, and I just turn off the app. Phoenix Market.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ve had something like that. Get a delivery and do it. Before dropping it off, get another. Ok looks good and take it. Same thing a couple of times. Get another one, sorry not gonna do it. Won’t get another for quite a while. I think if they’re desperate they’ll send me one.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes they’re trying to force a lot of bad offers on you. GH dispatch is fooking awful in my market.. They think if they line you up an offer before you drop the one you have off your more inclined to take it without thinking about it. Not if it’s over 5 miles away FOOKERS! or if it’s over in a part of the city where I might get shot! There are neighborhoods that I can’t go in in my market without feeling out of place.

The way they force deliveries on you is just crazy when you’re an independent contractor. I signed up starting to do this type of work because I thought I could pick and choose the deliveries I wanted to do and stay where I wanted to be as long as I did a good job with the deliveries I chose. No that’s not how GH works!

They will penalize you for rejecting offers from merchants that have absolutely no parking. Your problem... you need to solve it! We will still sign these restaurants up... we could give two shits about your problem buddy! Figure it out!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It could also be slow...

Schools out...kiddos be paying for that brainwashing college.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

No way to prove it for sure but I’m almost positive that they do this.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I do GH in between DD so I don't sign ups for blocks but take pings as they come. Saturday was ridiculous, the were trying to get me to do deliveries 20 minutes away which I just decline. Believe it or not 1 was 40 minutes!!! Are they out of their mind?

So I get a ping for a Taco Bell order 25 minutes away...decline......then I get a text message that I'll get an extra $7.....no thanks its out in the middle of no where. THEN I GET A PHONE CALL!!! GH lady on the phone asking me to "help them out" by taking the pick up. Not doing it it's too far away! I have never heard of such a thing. Has anyone ever gotten a phone call from GH???

By the way, after that I got no more pings the rest of the night from GH. Coincidence? I don't care I was kept busy on DD.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I do GH in between DD so I don't sign ups for blocks but take pings as they come. Saturday was ridiculous, the were trying to get me to do deliveries 20 minutes away which I just decline. Believe it or not 1 was 40 minutes!!! Are they out of their mind?
> 
> So I get a ping for a Taco Bell order 25 minutes away...decline......then I get a text message that I'll get an extra $7.....no thanks its out in the middle of no where. THEN I GET A PHONE CALL!!! GH lady on the phone asking me to "help them out" by taking the pick up. Not doing it it's too far away! I have never heard of such a thing. Has anyone ever gotten a phone call from GH???
> 
> By the way, after that I got no more pings the rest of the night from GH. Coincidence? I don't care I was kept busy on DD.


Yes, I received a call from a GH specialist begging me to accept a taco bell order that was 30 minutes late. Over and above the regular pay + tip they were going to add an additional 5.00 if I accepted and delivered it. Since it was just over 7.5 miles round trip back to my house I agreed to take it. Once delivered I received 7.92 from the delivery + 5 was added as a bonus. It seemed a bit much for 12.75 worth of Taco Bell.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I do GH in between DD so I don't sign ups for blocks but take pings as they come. Saturday was ridiculous, the were trying to get me to do deliveries 20 minutes away which I just decline. Believe it or not 1 was 40 minutes!!! Are they out of their mind?
> 
> So I get a ping for a Taco Bell order 25 minutes away...decline......then I get a text message that I'll get an extra $7.....no thanks its out in the middle of no where. THEN I GET A PHONE CALL!!! GH lady on the phone asking me to "help them out" by taking the pick up. Not doing it it's too far away! I have never heard of such a thing. Has anyone ever gotten a phone call from GH???
> 
> By the way, after that I got no more pings the rest of the night from GH. Coincidence? I don't care I was kept busy on DD.


That sounds about right with GH. If you accept it theres a good chance they might give you a $10+ tip order next


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

If a human dispatcher can ask you to "help them out" and offer "bonuses", they can also engage in favoritism, nepotism, and bribery...the types of practices that were supposed to be eliminated by app-based jobs.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

That's why it's best to run as many apps as possible at the same time.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

When I am not on an block with GrubHub, I go unavailable after I pick up my delivery so that I don't get offers close to the restaurant. IT did not used to be like that in my market. However, now it seems after you get to the customer, they want to send you back to where you came from. If I don't want to go back there, I go unavailable.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

The Jax said:


> When I am not on an block with GrubHub, I go unavailable after I pick up my delivery so that I don't get offers close to the restaurant. IT did not used to be like that in my market. However, now it seems after you get to the customer, they want to send you back to where you came from. If I don't want to go back there, I go unavailable.


With the new TOS, what does it matter? IMO, the only thing you don't want to do is return to a Hot Spot like a featherless homing pigeon.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Had a new one today:

There’s one TB in my region that I avoid at all costs. And every time I decline, I select “Don’t like this restaurant” as the reason. Got an offer from them today. Unlike all the other TBs that list the address, this one came up as simply Taco Bell. 

As I was way over minimum, and driving away from their area as fast as I could, I somehow noticed on the map that it was THAT location and declined. 

Sneaky bastards.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Flier5425 said:


> Yes, I received a call from a GH specialist begging me to accept a taco bell order that was 30 minutes late. Over and above the regular pay + tip they were going to add an additional 5.00 if I accepted and delivered it.


I got a couple of these phone calls today. In both cases, GroHit told me that they would pay me a bonus above and beyond the amount of the offer if I accepted (one for $5 and one for $3). I accepted and delivered both of them. So far no bonuses, so we'll see if anything changes when the GrubHub contribution for the day is finalized overnight.



dlearl476 said:


> Unlike all the other TBs that list the address, this one came up as simply Taco Bell.


This became status quo for me during the app updates that happened while I was taking time away in June. Ever since I got back from my month-long break, I haven't had addresses listed with any pings. Just restaurant name and location on the map.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Flier5425 said:


> Yes, I received a call from a GH specialist begging me to accept a taco bell order that was 30 minutes late. Over and above the regular pay + tip they were going to add an additional 5.00 if I accepted and delivered it.


I did another one of these tonight. That makes three now, and so far not a single bonus has been posted to my account. I'm thinking that they are outright lying when they make these phone calls.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I did another one of these tonight. That makes three now, and so far not a single bonus has been posted to my account. I'm thinking that they are outright lying when they make these phone calls.


It should show up the next day


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I did another one of these tonight. That makes three now, and so far not a single bonus has been posted to my account. I'm thinking that they are outright lying when they make these phone calls.


My experience was not see it in the daily numbers but it did show up in the weekly amounts.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

uberlift said:


> Noticed in the past few days that after I decline alot of their far/unprofitable orders that I stop receiving any more offers- seems like they have started penalizing drivers for rejecting too much by giving them a 'time out'/no more offers for the rest of the day- anyone else experienced this?


Don't trip, just run 3-4 other apps at same time to stay busy. When I did deliveries I ran GH(when they were better) Caviar & PM. Is Deliv is in your market? Flex?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Flier5425 said:


> My experience was not see it in the daily numbers but it did show up in the weekly amounts.


It hasn't shown up anywhere for me so far. My assumption was that the reason that they call you and offer you the bonus over the phone (instead of just including it in the offer amount in the app) is so that there is no record that they ever offered it to you so that you don't have any ground to stand on when you complain that you didn't receive it. The last one that they offered me, though, they actually sent me a text (in addition to the phone call) offering the bonus, so there is a record that they offered it.



GroHit said:


> Hi, this is "Richard" with GrubHub. I have an order from "Burger King", I am offering a "$5"bonus if you would take it for us? This will be on top of the current run total.


I like how they put "Richard" in quotes, since that clearly was not his name. They also put "$5" in quotes, so maybe that is also a pseudonym. But "Burger King" is also in quotes, and the pickup actually was at Burger King.

Anyway, I sent the following reply text this morning. Still no answer.



Launchpad said:


> How long should it take for these bonuses to post to my pay summary in the app? This was the 3rd one of these that I delivered this week, and so far I don't see any bonuses.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Goongpad77 said:


> It should show up the next day


All three of the bonuses showed up in my pay summary today in the app, both the two from deliveries on Tuesday and the one from a delivery on Thursday. Kind of weird that they all showed up at the same time, unless Saturday is just the day that they do that. In any case, I take back what I said about GrubHub being filthy, wretched liars. They made good on their promises.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Ever since I got back from my month-long break, I haven't had addresses listed with any pings. Just restaurant name and location on the map.


And as of yesterday, I am magically getting restaurant addresses with the pings again.......so I don't know. Maybe I'm the filthy, wretched liar.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> All three of the bonuses showed up in my pay summary today in the app, both the two from deliveries on Tuesday and the one from a delivery on Thursday. Kind of weird that they all showed up at the same time, unless Saturday is just the day that they do that. In any case, I take back what I said about GrubHub being filthy, wretched liars. They made good on their promises.
> 
> 
> And as of yesterday, I am magically getting restaurant addresses with the pings again.......so I don't know. Maybe I'm the filthy, wretched liar.


Yeah, I haven't seen my $100 for the photo shoot deliveries yet. If it's not in my regular Sunday night pay summary email, I'll call my driver rep. I have a feeling it may come in a separate check, because this whole thing might come through the ad agency.

TBH, I've stopped even noticing. The short time addresses have been gone have trained me to just look at the map. Also, I only have one TB on my shitlist. My only real qualifier is price. $5 cutoff.

If it's $5< and a TB, I'll check the map.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I take back what I said about GrubHub being filthy, wretched liars.


There, FIFY.

Only liars needs eliminated in this one instance.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Flier5425 said:


> My experience was not see it in the daily numbers but it did show up in the weekly amounts.


So on the flip side, today I got a random "Adjustment Pay" of $1 for no reason. I have no idea what made them decide that they needed to put an extra dollar in my account.


----------



## Sharptop (Aug 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I do GH in between DD so I don't sign ups for blocks but take pings as they come. Saturday was ridiculous, the were trying to get me to do deliveries 20 minutes away which I just decline. Believe it or not 1 was 40 minutes!!! Are they out of their mind?
> 
> So I get a ping for a Taco Bell order 25 minutes away...decline......then I get a text message that I'll get an extra $7.....no thanks its out in the middle of no where. THEN I GET A PHONE CALL!!! GH lady on the phone asking me to "help them out" by taking the pick up. Not doing it it's too far away! I have never heard of such a thing. Has anyone ever gotten a phone call from GH???
> 
> By the way, after that I got no more pings the rest of the night from GH. Coincidence? I don't care I was kept busy on DD.


Yes, happened yesterday in fact. The food had been sitting there for 30 min according to the ready time (and this was a restaurant that is almost always on time) and I was 20 min away from the restaurant with traffic. The pay was 13.15 and they were offering another 5 on top of that but I turned that down because I was worried about customer cancellation and then I get nothing and I am on the wrong side of town for good orders.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sharptop said:


> Yes, happened yesterday in fact. The food had been sitting there for 30 min according to the ready time (and this was a restaurant that is almost always on time) and I was 20 min away from the restaurant with traffic. The pay was 13.15 and they were offering another 5 on top of that but I turned that down because I was worried about customer cancellation and then I get nothing and I am on the wrong side of town for good orders.


Happening more lately IMO, they are feeling the crush from DD who is all OVER my market. DD also....from what a few customers tell me....Charges a much lower delivery fee then the other services do, not sure how accurate that is because I don't use food delivery services, probably because I'm a driver for them and I know how much we all screw off with orders LOL


----------

